

Top 35 Startups In Tech that TechCrunch missed out on  - reggiecasual
http://www.startupplays.com/blog/top-35-startups-in-tech-that-techcrunch-missed-out-on-september-2012/
We love that Kunvay.com was chosen.
======
kunvay
Kudos to Kunvay for being mentioned.

